
Ask HN: Yes PHP or no PHP? - FahadUddin92
I have been working as a PHP developer for a few years. In 2019, I plan to dive deep into it and become its yoda. Is PHP dying very soon?
======
lixtra
No, it won’t die soon. If you like it, have fun!

